# Versus/DTV update: Any new options?



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

I'm wondering if anyone has heard an update of the Direct TV / Versus drama. I keep hammering DTV w/ emails to no avail. Anyone switch to Dish? any other thoughts? 

Last year's Hi Def coverage was spectacular...and I'm a huge Phil and Paul fan, so other coverage (like the Universal DTV carried for a short while last year) is an option I hope I don't have to settle for...but of course I will...the classics are coming up soon :-(


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

From everything I've heard Versus will never, ever, ever be back on Direct TV. The negative responses they got to losing the channel were paltry at best. 

With the lack of subscriber base and Lance retiring I would fully expect VS to drop daily TDF coverage at the end of their contract. 

Universal did a good job and is on the basic tier of most cable packages. I hope they get it and run with it.


----------



## tacoracer (Sep 6, 2009)

As soon as my contract is up will be dropping Direct for this very reason. Universal sports was absolutely awesome while it lasted. IMO even better then 
Versus. Will be interested to see any other options.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

I had to upgrade to the "twenty-bazillion channels I never watch" package with DishNet, to get Versus.

No TdF= OEH not happy.


----------



## pbird74 (Apr 4, 2007)

*I switched to Dish Network...*

I had been with DirecTV since 2005, and I switched to DN because of the deal I got. It seems like once they have their hooks in you, there is no reward for customer loyalty. All they want are new customers, so those are the ones that get the great deals. Long story short- I couldn't bear to miss Paul and Phil, and I'm happy with the switch. HD is awesome too!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks! Happy to hear a good report on Dish. We already watch 20-gazillion-channels on DTV, so I'm thinking it won't cost any more. 

Contract??? Does every DTV customer have a contract?


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I cant get Universal on any cable package here in SC. Then again it is still the 1800's here. 

What about U-versal though? I thought there were some big changes there too? There was an article about the mismanagement at the USOC yesterday that mentioned a pending contract for year round "olympic sport converage" with comcast....but...comcast was going to possibly do something with universal. Clear as mud? I was going to switch to Direct TV this year until i found out about the VS thing. Thas always a deal breaker for me. Unfortunately there aint a whole lot of us. What if Vs molded itself a little more like universal? Less hunting, more swimming, wrestling etc..


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

but if you have cable, you still have VS., right? I was hoping if I made the switch to Dish, I would get Vs. AND Universal, but apparently they don't offer it.

I'm in the sticks near N. Greenville college, cable is not an option for me. (if you want to talk about the 1800's)

BTW,they set up a special email address for *****ing about Versus: [email protected]

I've been using it.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I called DirecTV a few weeks ago and they said it would be back, but still nothing. A switch to Verizon FIOS will be coming for me. Then I won't have to go out and clean snow off a dish at all hours of the night, and I won't have the dreaded "rain fade".


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Zipp0 said:


> I called DirecTV a few weeks ago and they said it would be back, but still nothing. A switch to Verizon FIOS will be coming for me. Then I won't have to go out and clean snow off a dish at all hours of the night, and I won't have the dreaded "rain fade".


VerizonFIOS is the absolutely best provider anywhere. I'd give anything to have them in the area. We have only the cheap knockoff of VFIOS in UVERSE.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

culdeus said:


> VerizonFIOS is the absolutely best provider anywhere. I'd give anything to have them in the area. We have only the cheap knockoff of VFIOS in UVERSE.


Good to know. Also, DTV doesn't seem to care if you leave. When I said that I would be cancelling, they said "is there any thing else I can help you with?"

Wrong answer.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

If you do swap satelite providers be sure to carefully read the contracts. I'm stuck with one of em...(I am traveling right now so I forget which I have now) the one that used to have Versus...and to get out of my contract I would take a hit for about $350 bucks! They have jacked my rates to almost $100 a month and I have no Versus anymore, which is the only reason I went there in the first place...

I finally have an end date for my "contract"...and I've just gone to the bare minimum package to let the contract run out...When it is up I will never deal with them again...BTW, my reception sometimes really sucks but they won't bother to fix it for me..unless I pay a huge fee for a 'service call"..

They are not very nice. A very poor provider of service and somewhat iffy on the honesty department...Read your contract carefully...and you still aren't guaranteed to get what you think you are getting...


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

A few years ago VS. and DTV got into it and DTV dropped them.
I remember dropping DTV faster than a hot potato and going to Dish.
Shortly after DTV and VS. fixed their differences and got back together but I never went back to DTV. Yeah, corny as it sounds, whats the Tour without Phil and Paul!?
You should just switch and get it over with. I was scared but ended up having minimal regrets.


----------



## king of Norway (Jan 10, 2002)

*Switched to Dish..and I can get RAI*

Last year I dumped DTV and switched to Dish. The pros: VS comes standard and you can get Italian Channel RAI which will give you 1-2?hrs of daily Giro Coverage- cost about $10 for the month and you can cancel anytime. The Cons: I have a 2 yr contract (the guy said i could cancel in 1 yr), some channels cost extra (bigten for west coast is not stnd) and the monthly rate is slightly more, but it way less for the 1st 6mths b/c of discounts. Overall Im glad I did it and the customer service overall @ dish is better.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

king of Norway said:


> Last year I dumped DTV and switched to Dish. The pros: VS comes standard and you can get Italian Channel RAI which will give you 1-2?hrs of daily Giro Coverage- cost about $10 for the month and you can cancel anytime. The Cons: I have a 2 yr contract (the guy said i could cancel in 1 yr), some channels cost extra (bigten for west coast is not stnd) and the monthly rate is slightly more, but it way less for the 1st 6mths b/c of discounts. Overall Im glad I did it and the customer service overall @ dish is better.


Versus only comes with America's Top 250 or higher package, it's a little pricier than their basic package, but I don't see DirecTV and Comcast settling their feud any time soon.

I spent some time on the phone with DirecTV yesterday and I'm probably switching to Dish soon, plus I can get a free HD-DVR and HD tuner out of the switch, the rates come out about the same for a similar package.


----------



## sirthx (Dec 23, 2005)

Funny I've been a DTV subscriber for years & years so when I dumped my $120 per month bill because of the VS channel debacle, I must have recieved 10 calls trying to get me back. Each time they offered me better & better deals & I continually said: 'Look....you can give me the service for free, but the fact that you dumped VS is a deal-breaker.' 

So finally MGMT called me and asked if I'd mind taking a brief exit-survey. I liked DTV a lot so I agreed and told them about my decision. They asked what it was about VS that I couldn't live without so obviously I told them 'pro-cycling'.

Doubt it will matter. Oh, BTW I now have U-Verse, which has positives & negatives compared to DTV, and they're working on the negs.


----------



## bobski (Aug 12, 2005)

sirthx said:


> Funny I've been a DTV subscriber for years & years so when I dumped my $120 per month bill because of the VS channel debacle, I must have recieved 10 calls trying to get me back. Each time they offered me better & better deals & I continually said: 'Look....you can give me the service for free, but the fact that you dumped VS is a deal-breaker.'
> 
> So finally MGMT called me and asked if I'd mind taking a brief exit-survey. I liked DTV a lot so I agreed and told them about my decision. They asked what it was about VS that I couldn't live without so obviously I told them 'pro-cycling'.
> 
> Doubt it will matter. Oh, BTW I now have U-Verse, which has positives & negatives compared to DTV, and they're working on the negs.


Are you generally happy with U-Verse so far? How do their prices compare to DTV? I may have to start thinking hard about this as July approaches.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I opted for www.cycling.tv


----------



## sirthx (Dec 23, 2005)

bobski said:


> Are you generally happy with U-Verse so far? How do their prices compare to DTV? I may have to start thinking hard about this as July approaches.


U-Verse price is cheaper w/ bundled internet & home phone. All in all I'm saving $40-$50 per month for similar service. W/ UVerse I HATE the shared DVR, but that's one of the issues that will be rectified in the hopefully near future. I know they're working on it. The U-Verse commercials that brag about watching or recording 4 programs at once is bogus as far as I'm concerened as you can only view/record TWO HD channels and who watches standard def anything anymore? That too will be rectified when multiple harddrives are available. So I'm exercising patience at the moment.


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

cycling tv: are you able to watch this on your actual TV screen via wireless or cableing or are you watching it on the computer?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

sirthx said:


> U-Verse price is cheaper w/ bundled internet & home phone. All in all I'm saving $40-$50 per month for similar service. W/ UVerse I HATE the shared DVR, but that's one of the issues that will be rectified in the hopefully near future. I know they're working on it. The U-Verse commercials that brag about watching or recording 4 programs at once is bogus as far as I'm concerened as you can only view/record TWO HD channels and who watches standard def anything anymore? That too will be rectified when multiple harddrives are available. So I'm exercising patience at the moment.


Most Uverse areas allow or will allow 3 HD channels at once shortly. They have been quietly rolling out triple coverage since 12/10/09 in select areas. That's in most cases 2 more than what you can get with any other provider. And if you have HD service you can ask and are almost always granted a second hard drive for DVR. You have to call to get it though.

If you can't get Verizon, Uverse is the next best option, period.


----------



## sirthx (Dec 23, 2005)

culdeus said:


> Most Uverse areas allow or will allow 3 HD channels at once shortly. They have been quietly rolling out triple coverage since 12/10/09 in select areas. That's in most cases 2 more than what you can get with any other provider. And if you have HD service you can ask and are almost always granted a second hard drive for DVR. You have to call to get it though.
> 
> If you can't get Verizon, Uverse is the next best option, period.


Well not more than other providers I've had. I've used both DISH & DTV and you can record 8 or more HD programs simultaniously if you want assuming you have multiple harddrives, which I always did.

As you mentioned I spoke at length with AT&T before flipping the switch and they assured me the upgrades were coming so I'm good.


----------



## nealrab (Aug 6, 2002)

*Big screen hook-up to puter...*

I still have my cyclingtv subscription (but don't know if I'll keep it after June) and have hooked up a laptop to my TV so I can switch source inputs and get the computer feed into my TV. There are some drawbacks however. I may have to jump up after some time (which varies from 20 to 45 mins) to reload the pic due to a computer "freeze" (going to a screen saver or something due to lack of screen activity). I can live with that in order to view the Classics, etc. The probs with CTV are numerous and have been outlined in this forum for a long time. No support, poor technical format, apathetic attitude, etc. to name just a few. The coverage, however, is excellent when the stars are aligned properly and all goes well cosmically. Last season I had to switch search engines due to a failure of IE Windows media player to handle CTV video feed. Firefox and Adobe Flash resolved the problem but it took awhile to figure everything out...and, of course, with zero help from CTV tech support who are still lost in Sherwood Forest somewhere. CTV now would charge what I'd consider a ton of $$ to get just the spring Classics. They've had the Giro and Vuelta rights stripped away, so there's not much left for them. Eneco Tour, Tour de Suisse, Dauphine...still OK races, but they're slipping off the ice sheet rapidly.


----------



## rugger (Mar 1, 2005)

I switched to Dish from DTV due top the vs issue, and told DTV that. 

When I spoke to Dish, one of the things I asked EXPLICITLY was wheter or not I get Vs and all the regional fox networks in the spring (I am a huge lax fan), so Dish enrolled me in a package. However, when the package was activated, I noticed Vs wasn't available. I called to complain and they said vs would be an extra $10/mo. So after the olympics, I will be looking to cancel my contract on the basis of fraud and misrerpresentation. I hope somone posts the cycling racing on usenet, as they did the giro last year.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

There's no reason to get a cable package for the Giro. Most metro areas carry it over the air. Same for Vuelta and this is for the next few years.


----------



## cendres (Dec 18, 2002)

culdeus said:


> There's no reason to get a cable package for the Giro. Most metro areas carry it over the air. Same for Vuelta and this is for the next few years.


?

Do tell.


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm screwed either way. I am a huge pro cycling fan and love Phil and Paul so absolutely loved Versus coverage but I can't drop DTV because I also love the NFL and DTV is the only one that carries the NFL Sunday ticket. So I am stuck without biking if I stay with DTV, but I am stuck without the NFL if I go with Dish :mad2: !!


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

litespeedchick said:


> cycling tv: are you able to watch this on your actual TV screen via wireless or cableing or are you watching it on the computer?


I just watch it on my computer.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

cendres said:


> ?
> 
> Do tell.


The Giro and Vuelta were carried last year, and will be this year, and at least the next on Your local NBC station's "-3" over the air in HD. It just depends on the market. For example, in DFW it was on 5-3. 

Most locals have -1 be the main channel, -2 be weather or news round the clock, and -3 something else. NBC chooses to put on universal there. The bandwidth that is recaptured by forcing all TV to be digital will only increase these OTA offerings.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

culdeus said:


> The Giro and Vuelta were carried last year, and will be this year, and at least the next on Your local NBC station's "-3" over the air in HD. It just depends on the market. For example, in DFW it was on 5-3.
> 
> Most locals have -1 be the main channel, -2 be weather or news round the clock, and -3 something else. NBC chooses to put on universal there. The bandwidth that is recaptured by forcing all TV to be digital will only increase these OTA offerings.


My local NBC puts on some horrible movie channel instead of Universal Sports. Are the locals paying a premium for the sports channel?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

bigmig19 said:


> Well, I cant get Universal on any cable package here in SC. Then again it is still the 1800's here.


In the East Bay (east of San Francisco) we don't get the Olympics in hi-def, not on broadcast, not on cable. It goes back to a licensing fee negotiation for the local NBC station in the '90s where both sides decided money was more important than consumers. I don't know why we have an FCC.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

DTV says they won't add Versus because Comcast jacked up the rates. If that's true then just add it to a premium sports package? I'd pay a little extra to get Versus. REALLY MAN! I'm freakin out here. The Classics are starting and I'm going to miss out. F'n sucks. If anyone has any other options for DTV subscribers let us know.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I'm not a big fan of regulation.. but providers owning TV stations and the games they play with each other are pretty good arguments for involving government. It's too bad Comcast & DirecTV can't act fairly and professionally. I'm considering switching to Dish for the 922 (Slingbox) or just dropping TV altogether. I will never be a Comcast customer, regardless of what I decide to do with DirecTV.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

The easy option if you don't have VS for classics is to just torrent the things. You get them with no commercials, and get at least the last 75k and sometimes more like the last 125k. They used to be found reliably on mininova, but now piratebay has most of them and many that VS doesn't do any coverage on whatsoever. 

Now you'd have to be willing to watch it knowing the outcome, but these are good things to watch on a trainer.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

culdeus said:


> The easy option if you don't have VS for classics is to just torrent the things. You get them with no commercials, and get at least the last 75k and sometimes more like the last 125k. They used to be found reliably on mininova, but now piratebay has most of them and many that VS doesn't do any coverage on whatsoever.
> 
> Now you'd have to be willing to watch it knowing the outcome, but these are good things to watch on a trainer.


It's so damn funny. You have throngs of people willing to pay to watch, but the companies involved are too stupid to capitalize. So it turns out the easiest solution is just to DL it for free. Hey, whatever it takes, I'm watching some bike racing.

Comcast/DirecTV, it's your call whether or not you get my money. Decide quickly.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

I need culdeus to come to my house and help me get all this stuff setup. I have DTV but don't want to switch to uVerse because I'll lose a couple of channels I really like. But if I don't switch, then I lose all the damn bike racing I love. Oh, the conundrum!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Zipp0 said:


> It's so damn funny. You have throngs of people willing to pay to watch, but the companies involved are too stupid to capitalize. So it turns out the easiest solution is just to DL it for free. Hey, whatever it takes, I'm watching some bike racing.
> 
> Comcast/DirecTV, it's your call whether or not you get my money. Decide quickly.


I'm waving the white flag and moving over to Comcast


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

http://www.examiner.com/x-21030-Chicago-MMA-Examiner~y2010m3d5-Versus-back-on-DirecTV


----------



## jrz1 (Mar 15, 2006)

BarryG,

I got all excited after seeing your post and reading the article that it directed me too. Unfortunately I just got off the phone with Directv and they still are stating that they don't carry Versus either in their regular programming or as an extra cost add-on.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sogno and I said sayonara to DirecTV a couple weeks ago. We now get both Universal Sports and Versus on Warner Cable. End of story.


----------



## eskimo21r (Feb 18, 2010)

I have heard recently that they are thinking about adding it as part of a sports package. I have been watching it closely as I am a huge hockey fan and don't want to miss the playoffs.

Anyways.. that is the rumor that I have heard.. soon hopefully for hockey playoffs but at an extra price in a sports package. I figure as long as I can add and drop it at will, I will pay the extra 10 bucks for the month or two. Hockey playoffs and the Tour.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

eskimo21r said:


> I figure as long as I can add and drop it at will, I will pay the extra 10 bucks for the month or two. Hockey playoffs and the Tour.


If they follow through, that's what I plan to do too. I'll take the extra package from the Spring classics through to the Tour. I'm aching to watch some cycling. The last time I tried to watch some on-line through one of the rogue TV relaying services (via steephill) I got the "XP Antivirus Pro" virus. It took me hours to figure out how it worked and how to get rid of it. That kinda put me off.

In other news DirecTV will finally be getting its HD TiVo in the first half of this year!!


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

jrz1 said:


> I'm screwed either way. I am a huge pro cycling fan and love Phil and Paul so absolutely loved Versus coverage but I can't drop DTV because I also love the NFL and DTV is the only one that carries the NFL Sunday ticket. So I am stuck without biking if I stay with DTV, but I am stuck without the NFL if I go with Dish :mad2: !!



Couldn't you do Dish for the TdF, and hit a local sports bar for the NFL? That is going to be my plan if Versus doesn't return to DirecTV.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

We switched to dish, and now everybody is REALLY happy here. For the same money, (less the first year) we have VS, a DVR, Fox Soccer, HELLO Premier League! Better fishing /outdoor coverage - I believe DISH has DTV beat .


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I talked to Universal Sports at the Seattle Bike Expo... they said getting on DirecTV was a top priority. Unfortunately, it didn't sound like they have anything real near term--maybe by the end of the year. If they don't have anything by the time the Dish 922 comes out (April?), I'm definitely switching. I can't get myself to switch sooner, given the dramatic hardware update in the very near future.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

Versus is BACK!!

From DirecTV twitter:

Versus should be up on Channel 603 no later than 7PM ET/4PM PT.

DIRECTV and Comcast have reached an agreement to return VERSUS to the DIRECTV programming lineup today.

Versus is coming back today. To the packages it was available in August 2009.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

just went to my TV and turned it on, changed channel to Versus and it was on!! and guess what was on???? Cycling, Paris Nice. woohoo....we're back!!!


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm, whada know :thumbsup:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh man, the dvr isnt set, missed the paris nice piece


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

gh1 said:


> Oh man, the dvr isnt set, missed the paris nice piece


Same here


----------

